# WUHAN | Greenland Center A01-02 Plot | 200m | 54 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.wpl.gov.cn/pc-0-45450.html


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By piaopiao


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Not U/C.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
picture is wrong plot then?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

completed???








*
View attachment 70392

WUHAN | Greenland Center | 476m | 1560ft | 97 fl | U/C*


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

No.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

航拍视角下的商务区 by Olivier Wang on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-04 by 太阳黑子


----------

